# Evolution.



## RWNJ (Nov 7, 2017)

This makes about as much sense as evolution. This is how they think.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Again?    Jeez

You would think you'd get tired of these evolution threads.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> This makes about as much sense as evolution. This is how they think.
> 
> View attachment 159100


indeed. PERFECT analogy


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> This makes about as much sense as evolution. This is how they think.
> 
> View attachment 159100


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> This makes about as much sense as evolution. This is how they think.


Except that it's true, all phones were originally wired.  Now neither of my kids has ever had a wired phone in their homes.  Cell phones really did evolve from land lines.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

The far left claims they believe in Evolution, but clearly show they do not understand or practice it!


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 7, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > This makes about as much sense as evolution. This is how they think.
> ...


Completely off topic, my apologies, but I only see an '


----------



## RWNJ (Nov 7, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > This makes about as much sense as evolution. This is how they think.
> ...


They didn't evolve. They were designed. By intelligence. Now, a cell is thousands of times more complicated than a cellphone, yet some people believe that it evolved all by itself. They also believe that random mutations resulted in all life evolving from a common ancestor. Sheer lunacy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 7, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


Weird. I can see the image.  Its just a photo showing the embryonic phases of development of 5 animals and man


----------



## RWNJ (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> The far left claims they believe in Evolution, but clearly show they do not understand or practice it!


Sorry. Wrong post. Ignore.


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


True, cell phones are designed, but why have they essentially replaced land lines?  They are better adapted to our lives.  Evolution.

As you've been told many times I'm sure, it was *not *random mutations that resulted in all life evolving, it was an external force, natural selection.  Like we select which phones we'll use, natural selection picks winners and losers.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


Random mutations and adaptations to environmental pressures all played a part in evolution.  For example most animals in Australia evolved differently due to these factors and became marsupials.


----------



## RWNJ (Nov 7, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...





alang1216 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Mutations are random. They do not create new information, as evolutionists claim. They destroy information and cannot be the driving force of evolution. Tell you what. Why don't you make random changes to your computers OS and see if it runs better. LOL!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Of course mutations create new information. Thats scientifically proven. How do you think diseases evolve and develop a resistance to medication?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> The far left claims they believe in Evolution, but clearly show they do not understand or practice it!



If you want to see who doesn't understand the actual theory of evolution, go back and read some of RWNJ's other threads.   Count the number of times that someone asks "If man evolved from apes, why are there still apes?" or "Where did the first cell come from?".


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 7, 2017)

There is NO actual evidence that a single mammal ever evolved into 2 distinctly different mammals. NONE nada zip.


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> Mutations are random. They do not create new information, as evolutionists claim. They destroy information and cannot be the driving force of evolution. Tell you what. Why don't you make random changes to your computers OS and see if it runs better. LOL!


Actually, destroying information can lead to evolutionary breakthroughs.  Some bacterium have a structure called a flagellum, a fixed structure that extends outside of the cell.  A long-ago mutation deleted some of the proteins that supported the flagellum and suddenly the flagellum could rotate.  This novel structure allowed the cell mobility, something it previously lacked.


----------



## RWNJ (Nov 7, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Mutations are random. They do not create new information, as evolutionists claim. They destroy information and cannot be the driving force of evolution. Tell you what. Why don't you make random changes to your computers OS and see if it runs better. LOL!
> ...


So, where is the evidence that this ever happened? Oh. That's right. There isn't any. Next.


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


There is plenty of evidence what you want is proof.  Is that your standard for creationism?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > The far left claims they believe in Evolution, but clearly show they do not understand or practice it!
> ...



And they are free to ask those questions, are you saying that they are not?

Whether you believe that this poster does not understand, is irrelevant! The burden is on people like you who claim to understand it and then prove you do not.

But you can not claim to believe in evolution, then prove you do not understand it and do not practice it.

Far leftism proves they do not believe in evolution, yet claim that should be the science of the land.

There are those that believe in evolution and believe it is God's will, do you question them as well?

But open your mind:

The number of biologists calling for change in how evolution is conceptualized is growing rapidly. Strong support comes from allied disciplines, particularly developmental biology, but also genomics, epigenetics, ecology and social science1, 2. We contend that evolutionary biology needs revision if it is to benefit fully from these other disciplines. The data supporting our position gets stronger every day.

Does evolutionary theory need a rethink?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> They didn't evolve. They were designed. By intelligence. Now, a cell is thousands of times more complicated than a cellphone, yet some people believe that it evolved all by itself. They also believe that random mutations resulted in all life evolving from a common ancestor. Sheer lunacy.



except it wasn't "random" mutation. It was natural selection.  I'm sorry you don't get the difference.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't evolve. They were designed. By intelligence. Now, a cell is thousands of times more complicated than a cellphone, yet some people believe that it evolved all by itself. They also believe that random mutations resulted in all life evolving from a common ancestor. Sheer lunacy.
> ...



And a far left drone chimes in and proves my comments that the far left does not understand evolution.

Does Life Use a Non-Random Set of Amino Acids? | Evolution News

Amino Acid Alphabet Soup - Astrobiology Magazine


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> And a far left drone chimes in and proves my comments that the far left does not understand evolution.



Well, first, dummy, you keep confusing "evolution" (how life changes through natural selection) with "abiogenesis" (how organic compounds gave rise to life).  These are two different things, that your side keeps confusing because you really don't understand them.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 7, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> There is NO actual evidence that a single mammal ever evolved into 2 distinctly different mammals. NONE nada zip.


Actually there is depending on what you mean by distinctly different..


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I did not say they could not ask questions.  I have never said people should not question anything.

What I did was reply to your post about leftists not understanding the theory of evolution.   And those two question clearly show that.

The theory of evolution does not say we evolved from apes.  It says we both evolved from a common ancestor.   And the theory of evolution does not address the origins of life at all.

My mind is quite open.   My posts also address things that were actually said.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > And a far left drone chimes in and proves my comments that the far left does not understand evolution.
> ...



And once again the far left shows they do not understand evolution.

My side has nothing to with what I believe, like you and your far left religion.

You have proven you do not even understand natural selection.

But I will bet you continue to prove you know nothing on this subject as you post!

The far left just continues to prove my comments!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Nov 7, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



You may think that your overtly simplistic  explanation of evolutionary theory is sheer lunacy. Others may think that a man with a long beard living in the clouds created the entire universe in less than a week just 6000 years ago.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No you mind is fairly closed, but many people that think their minds are open are actually the most close minded people on the planet.

And you have also proven you do not understand evolution.

But it is ok, most people do not understand other than what little they are taught.

Where humans came from will always be at debate until the smoking gun appears that shows where the virus known as human came from.

The MRCA is the most recent _common_ ancestor shared by all individuals in the population under consideration. This MRCA may well have contemporaries who are also ancestral to some but not all of the extant population.

Science is subject to change without notice. No one should ever believe, they should be open to anything, even if they find it totally ridiculous!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> And once again the far left shows they do not understand evolution.
> 
> My side has nothing to with what I believe, like you and your far left religion.
> 
> ...



So you have nothing to add to the conversation then? 

Do you ever?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > And once again the far left shows they do not understand evolution.
> ...



Oh the irony impaired far left drones and their comments!

Much was added, but once again you were on a far left religious narrative and missed it!

Links were posted that defeated your narratives and now you have nothing!

Once again the far left proves they do not believe in evolution, they just use it as part of their debunked religion!

Here you go, this may help you:

What is the Theory Evolution by Natural Selection? - dummies


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


If you restrict yourself to science, you'll find that, while the process of evolution is still being researched, the FACT of evolution is accepted by almost all.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No one is claiming evolution does not exist, but it is the common mindset of the narrow minded!

But only one so close minded would take that stance.

Instead of trying to understand the other side, it is common for those that are very close minded to shut them down, by using words like "fact"..


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Oh the irony impaired far left drones and their comments!
> 
> Much was added, but once again you were on a far left religious narrative and missed it!



Okay, something called "Dummies.com" might impress you, but no one else.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Oh the irony impaired far left drones and their comments!
> ...



See how the far left reacts when show them reality?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> No one is claiming evolution does not exist, but it is the common mindset of the narrow minded!
> 
> But only one so close minded would take that stance.
> 
> Instead of trying to understand the other side, it is common for those that are very close minded to shut them down, by using words like "fact"..



Here's the problem, and it's the same problem you guys have with GLobal Warming. 

The science isn't on your side, but the implication of conceding the science doesn't work for your ideology. 

If Evolution is true, the bible is false.  Deal with it.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > No one is claiming evolution does not exist, but it is the common mindset of the narrow minded!
> ...



See how the far left shows they do not understand anything beyond their programming.

They do not understand evolution and they do not understand science as a whole.

They only understand their religious narratives, nothing else!


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> They do not understand evolution and they do not understand science as a whole.


Got an example of what you understand and others don't?


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> No one is claiming evolution does not exist, but it is the common mindset of the narrow minded!


I don't believe you speak for everyone.  The OP for example.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > They do not understand evolution and they do not understand science as a whole.
> ...



Already have! Pay attention!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > No one is claiming evolution does not exist, but it is the common mindset of the narrow minded!
> ...



And that is an arrogant assumption on your part and shows that you are narrow minded!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> See how the far left shows they do not understand anything beyond their programming.
> 
> They do not understand evolution and they do not understand science as a whole.
> 
> They only understand their religious narratives, nothing else!



I'm starting to think you are a spam-bot who just types things out without thinking.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > See how the far left shows they do not understand anything beyond their programming.
> ...



Yet another irony impaired post from a far left drone!

Seriously you can not make this stuff up.

They believe in evolution because they are told to, not because they understand what it is. They have proven they do not understand!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> They believe in evolution because they are told to, not because they understand what it is. They have proven they do not understand!



Hey, guy, here's the thing. Neither you nor I are scientists.  

I don't understand how nuclear fusion works, on a technical level, but I kn ow it does.  Nor could I create a circuit board, but I don't deny they exist. 

The thing is, you nuts deny evolution because it contradicts your superstitions... not for any rational "understanding' of it.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > They believe in evolution because they are told to, not because they understand what it is. They have proven they do not understand!
> ...



Yes I understand you are upset that you got a taste of your own medicine and can not handle what you dish out.

However you have yet to show anywhere that you grasp evolution on any scale..

As soon as you can show that, you may have a point to something, but so far all you show is you believe, because your religion tells you to believe!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Nothing you said here refutes my comments.   The MRCA shared by humans and apes, so far as any reputable research shows, was not an ape.  And the first appearance of life is not part of the theory of evolution.  

And the science of the theory of evolution is neither leftist nor rightwing.   It is science.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You blazed in here with "here we go again".. That shows you were close minded from the beginning. So stop pretending that you were.

And you also just have proven you do not understand evolution at all.

Like I said all the critics of the Op also prove that do not know anything about evolution, other than they are told it is "fact".

There are thousands of far left religious threads on this board and I have never once seen you say "Here we go again"..

So it show you were close minded entering this thread and you have proven you do not even understand devolution, thus you have no room to critique anyone on this subject!

Good luck with hypocrisy!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Have you seen me posting on those "thousands of far left religious threads"?  

And my point was, and still is, the threads harp on the same things.  And all are recent posts.

I also replied to your claim that "lefties don't understand or practice evolution".   Now I have no idea how one would "practice" evolution.  But that was not what I posted about.  I pointed out two very common questions that show a lack of knowledge about the theory of evolution.  And while you spouted stuff about me being closed-minded, you did not refute my comment.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 7, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > There is NO actual evidence that a single mammal ever evolved into 2 distinctly different mammals. NONE nada zip.
> ...


Not of the same for example an ape and a man.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Again?    Jeez
> 
> You would think you'd get tired of these evolution threads.



Idiots never get tired of their own idiocy.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



This is a very pertinent quote from you
_
The theory of evolution does not say we evolved from apes.  It says we both evolved from a common ancestor.   And the theory of evolution does not address the origins of life at all._

The problem with all of these threads are that they start off with a falsehood- and then challenge us to disprove it. 

I am just waiting for them to start of thread on the Theory of Gravity stating that the Theory of Gravity says that the earth is flat.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yes I have seen you post on those threads, but you go after the non far left religion posters!

Again you prove my point for me that anyone that came to bash the OP about this subject has very little knowledge on it as well. They go against the Op as they are told to do so, not because they understand the subject!

And you keep proving my point for me.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Oh look a far left drone troll shows up and proves they do not understand evolution either, only to bash those that see things differently!

Another far left drone to prove my point!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Exactly what is it that you think shows I do not understand the theory of evolution?

And by the way, how does one "practice" evolution?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



If you have seen me post, you know I go after far right as often as I go after far left posters.  And this is not about left or right, it is about science and religion.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 7, 2017)

Evolution is a fact.  The Darwinist theory of evolution arranges the facts in a logical order, as theories should always do.  It is scientific.  So it deals with physical facts.  Such a thing has never contradicted religion and doesn't now either.  I am a Christian.  Christianity is not in contradiction with evolution either.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 7, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Evolution is a fact.  The Darwinist theory of evolution arranges the facts in a logical order, as theories should always do.  It is scientific.  So it deals with physical facts.  Such a thing has never contradicted religion and doesn't now either.  I am a Christian.  Christianity is not in contradiction with evolution either.


There is absolutely NO actual evidence that a single mammal has EVER evolved into 2 distinctly different mammals.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 7, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution is a fact.  The Darwinist theory of evolution arranges the facts in a logical order, as theories should always do.  It is scientific.  So it deals with physical facts.  Such a thing has never contradicted religion and doesn't now either.  I am a Christian.  Christianity is not in contradiction with evolution either.
> ...


The archeological and geological findings are a fact.  The arrangement of these facts in the Darwinian evolutionary order is logical.  Plus here is the newest on human evolution.  The RH positive/negative blood divide is driving the humans to split into two incompatible species.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You and your far left brothers and sisters have proven you do not understand evolution on scale, but you believe because you are told to believe!

If you do not know how to practice that which you believe, then you should not comment on the subject at all.

If scientists manipulate DNA are they letting evolution takes it course?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No you do not, but I am sure in your mind you do, as you should after gone after several far left posters on this thread and did not!

Thus proving you do not!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Evolution is a fact.  The Darwinist theory of evolution arranges the facts in a logical order, as theories should always do.  It is scientific.  So it deals with physical facts.  Such a thing has never contradicted religion and doesn't now either.  I am a Christian.  Christianity is not in contradiction with evolution either.



No evolution is not "fact", it is a guess into how Humans came into being!

The only fact about science is that it will always change!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Very nice answer.   A pity it was not an answer to either of the questions I asked.

Once again, exactly what is it I have posted that shows I do not understand the theory of evolution.  Not some vague nonsense about lefties, but actual things I have said that show you to be correct.

And saying that someone SHOULD practice what you believe is not the same as explaining HOW someone practices evolution.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



My first comment was to ridicule the OP.   After that, you have been attacking me with baseless accusations.   I am still waiting for you to offer any basis for your claims about me.   I have asked the same question several times.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



It was answer to what you asked!

Just because you believe it not to be, does not make it so!

You have to practice "evolution" to be a true believer!

Anyone not practicing does not understand Natural Selection.

Universal Healthcare goes against Natural Selection. Then much of what we do in modern society goes against Natural Selection!

See how many do not practice evolution?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No my comments were spot on, that the far left would come in here to ridicule the OP and have little to no knowledge on the subject. I have been proven correct over and over on this thread!

It is not my fault you do not understand evolution, do not blame me for being correct!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



You, like so many, have no problem making accusations, but refuse to offer reasons for those accusations.  I have asked you at least 3 times to offer some clue to why you think your accusations are correct.  I would not blame you for being correct.   But I do expect you to do more than just say "You don't understand evolution".  I expect you to offer some basis for this claim.  Besides defending the OP, of course.   So far you have not offered one iota of evidence for your claims.  YOu have not quoted a single thing that I have said that shows I do not understand the theory of evolution.  We are left to assume you have no basis for your claims.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The irony is very think in here after that post!

You admit you came in to ridicule the OP. You got taste of your medicine and you do not like it!

Do not dish it out if you are unable to take it.

And no, you do not understand evolution at all, your posts prove that!


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution is a fact.  The Darwinist theory of evolution arranges the facts in a logical order, as theories should always do.  It is scientific.  So it deals with physical facts.  Such a thing has never contradicted religion and doesn't now either.  I am a Christian.  Christianity is not in contradiction with evolution either.
> ...


Well, you ant make geology just disappear.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Oh, so you think those who believe in evolution should not help others or accept help?   We should not accept medical treatment because you think it goes against natural selection?

No.   That is simply false.   Watch a herd of animals.  Even if it is in their interest to move faster, the herd only moves as fast as the slowest animals.  There are countless examples of animals in their natural habitat helping each other.   Man evolved a superior intellect.  Using that intellect to help the species is not against natural selection.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



No matter how much you wish it, evolution is not a "fact"..


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I have not denied I came here to ridicule the OP.   Not once.

But let's see if you are lying or telling the truth.

You said, "And no, you do not understand evolution at all, your posts prove that!".   Which posts?   Come on, you act as if you have this staggering intellect.  Come up with one of my posts that shows I do not understand evolution.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Is geology a fact?  
Is Christ a fact?  
I think both are.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If you believe in evolution, you should practice it.

But you made generalizations to your moot point!

You have just proven once again you do not understand evolution, especially natural selection!

Anyone believing that man is superior intellect is certainly no one to believe when speaking in this subject!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



All your posts prove that you do not understand, your whole point was to ridicule. Even you have admitted that!

So see my original comments were correct, nothing you have posted has changed it!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



No matter how you spin it evolution is not a fact, no matter ho much you want it to be.

Quantum mechanics can not even be proven in real world applications, but it is accepted as science. Although once upon people were even crazy to say that quantum mechanics could ever be a part of science!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Wait, so you are claiming that the fact that I came here to ridicule the OP is proof I do not understand evolution?    That is absolutely ridiculous.  But I see you have not been able to find an actual post that shows I do not understand evolution.  And so you simply make shit up.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Can you show an intellect that is, all around, superior to man's?  Not instinct, mind you, but intellect.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


But every electronic gadget that has a semiconductor in it is already a proof of quantum mechanics.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No it is spot on as you even admit you were to ridicule and have shown little to no understanding on the subject!

That is on you and no one else.

It is proven with each and every post you make. You do not understand!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



This question proves beyond a shadow of doubt that you do not understand evolution. Thanks!

Lead a horse to water...

Why do you think man's intellect is superior to any other intellect on the planet?

What makes man more superior than any other animal or being on this planet?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



No it is not proof of that!

Seriously you really need to stop you are just as bad, if not worse than winterborn..


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 7, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


There is absolutely no actual evidence that a single mammal has ever evolved into 2 distinctly different species.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Every post?  How conveniently vague.   I do understand the theory of evolution quite well.

And you still have offered nothing but idle chatter to the contrary.    If I claimed that evolution had been proven, beyond a shadow of a doubt, you would ask for proof.   If my proof were "It has been proven", you would not accept that, and rightfully so.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I did not say we were superior.  I talked about our superior intellect.    I can study the thoughts of people who have been dead for hundreds of years, so the information learned can be shared over great distance and spans of time.   No other animal has shown that ability.  The ability to stand on the shoulders of giants to reach new heights has not been shown by any other species.

Our use of tools is far superior to those of any other animal.   Yes, there are animals that use tools.   But almost none use tools to make better tools.  None use tools to make tools to make other tools that help us make great tools.

Our intellect has created medicine.  Which has allowed us to save millions of lives.  Many of those lives made huge contributions to our society and species as a whole.

No other animal has developed the technology to exploit areas we cannot live naturally.   We have studied the depths of the oceans, they outer atmospheres, the most hostile environs known.



Now, can you show evidence of any animal having a greater intellectual ability than we do?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Pointing out the truth is vague?

My oh my the irony is really thick now!

Yes you wanted to bash the Op and got bashed yourself, boo hoo..

If you can not take it, do not dish it out!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I am taking it fine.   If you think you have upset me or whatever, you are mistaken.   But I AM calling you on your comments.

If you had pointed out any truth, I might agree.  But you have not.  I have asked you repeatedly to point out one single thing that I posted that shows I do not understand the theory of evolution.   You have not done that.   Your vague post saying "every post you make proves it" is simply nonsense, not proof.

Once again, show me one single post I made that shows a lack of understanding of the theory of evolution.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And that makes man superior in intellect?

Other animals have developed a natural equilibrium with the planet, humans arte the only ones that have not.

Since you claim to believe in evolution, our cousins show lost of intellect. We just do not understand them as we can not communicate with them.

If Human intellect is so superior, why can we not understand the other life on this planet?

Just because Humans have done all this stuff, does not mean they humans have a superior intellect!

That is a conceit of someone that does not understand evolution.

See with each and every post, you show you have no clue about evolution!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yes all your posts prove you do not understand evolution, I am not here to upset you, unless that was your goal to the OP. They have a name for people that do that, maybe you should look it up!

My entire purpose was to prove that those that bah the OP do not even understand evolution themselves. And you have all proven it!


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 7, 2017)

Evolution as Religion.

Non-scientific types (most people on the Left) "believe" in Evolution, because in their petty little minds it "proves" that God does not exist.  Ironically, they have made Evolution into their own "religion" but don't understand that.

When a dimwitted religious person hears something that purports to disprove some religious tenet, he calls the speaker a "heretic" or a "schismatic" or something equally defamatory - rather than trying to refute the point with facts and logic.

Watch what Lefties do when they are reacting to someone who expresses skepticism about Evolution...instant ad hominem attack.  Because they are too stupid and ill-informed to craft a cogent rebuttal.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Every line of my post is accurate and shows the results of our intellect.   Natural equilibrium is not the result of intellect.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Your Ukranian ancestors were devil worshippers.   And every post you have made shows that.

See I have offered as much actual evidence that your ukranian ancestors were devil worhippers as you have offered that I do not understand the theory of evolution.

Spurious claims are all you have offered.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I just distilled your reply to who you are.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution is a fact.  The Darwinist theory of evolution arranges the facts in a logical order, as theories should always do.  It is scientific.  So it deals with physical facts.  Such a thing has never contradicted religion and doesn't now either.  I am a Christian.  Christianity is not in contradiction with evolution either.
> ...



Well there is no actual evidence that you evolution deniers will accept.

There is a distinct difference.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No it shows that humans think it is a result of human intellect!

Once again proving that you do not understand evolution!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And see the far left will always prove my comments correct!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



No you have done nothing of the sort far left drone troll!

But you have proven that you do not understand evolution!

Thus proving my original comments!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



So you are denying that the things I posted are the result of intellect?  If not intellect, to what would you attribute them?  Luck?  Instinct?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



And you have proven every one of my assertions to be accurate and valid.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



All I have done is ask you *how* I have proven it and for examples.   You have steadfastly refused to do so.  You simply keep repeating the same phrase that you are right.  In other words, you have made claims without any proof.

All you have done is claim I do not understand evolution, and then insist you are right without any evidence at all and continuing to refuse to point to a single post I made that shows you to be correct.

A child could do that.  YOu have offered nothing but baseless claims.   Continually insisting you are right does not change the facts.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Not denying anything, just saying that human believe it to be that way, does not make it so..

The only one denying anything here is you, in the fact that you do not know anything about evolution. Your sole purpose was to ridicule and now you get what you deserve for that!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If we lived in fantasy far left land, sure...


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I have shown you that you do it with each and every post!

Not hard to understand that at all.

Shows that this human intellect is not superior to an ameba!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



To paraphrase your own words, just saying that I do not understand evolution, does not make it so..


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



No, you have actually shown nothing of the kind.   You have repeated the same claim over and over.  That proves nothing at all.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I am not saying it, you are proving it with each one of your posts!

You are the one saying it with your words, while professing to claim you understand it.

So far you have failed to show you understand evolution!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yes I have, do I have to quote everyone one of your posts to show you?

That would be very silly!\

Your record of not knowing this subject exists in your posts and the fact your only reason was to bash the OP!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Once again, point out one single post where I said something that proves I do not understand evolution.   If all of them have, that should be a relatively simple task.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Not every one.   Post a single example and tell us why you think it shows I do not understand evolution.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



And the fact that I came here to ridicule the OP has absolutely nothing to do with evolution.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I have done that over and over, I you can not understand that, that is your problem not mine!

It has been done over and over again!

Not my problem you can not see it.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I already did that!

Long ago, but you refused to see it then and you do not see it now!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Exactly, it has to do with your ego and nothing else.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



No, that is simply a lie.

You have done no such thing.  You have claimed it, and said every post I have made proves it.  But you have not offered one single piece of actual proof.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Again, that is a lie.   You have claimed I do not understand and said every post shows that.  But you have not pointed to a single post I have made that is anything resembling proof.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yes I know the truth hurts, but someone professing that humans have such a superior intellect should be able to deal with it!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



It has to with my participation in these forums and my being tired of repeated posts of basically the same nonsense.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yes I know you have to do this to protect your ego as you get a taste of your own medicine!

And it has been proven many times and with each one of your posts, that you do not understand evolution!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I am not hurt at all.  I am amused and entertained.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I call be BS to that one!

It is all about your ego and nothing else. More proof that you do not understand evolution.

Seriously you can not make this stuff up!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No you are, you are sore that is why you have to do this to save your ego as you got called out for not knowing what you claimed to know.

Now it is all about your ego and nothing else!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



On the contrary, your refusal to offer up a single post with an explanation as to why you think it shows my lack of understanding is evidence that you are trolling.  Nothing more.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



LMAO!!!!   Even if it were true, what does that show about my knowledge of evolution?   I can answer that for you.  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



My ego is fine.  You have done nothing but make vague claims and offered not one iota of actual evidence.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



It has been done already, if you choose to ignore it that is on you!

This is proof it is more about your ego and being a long time board participate, which makes you think you are entitled.

It has been done, but I do not do the work for others, especially those rooted in the far left!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Well, it has been fun, but I am going to go enjoy dinner with my sweetie.   Thanks for helping me derail this thread so as to stop it from becoming yet another anti-science and thinly veiled religious lecture.

Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



See all about the far left ego and entitlement mentality!

Exposed for all to see!

And you still have not shown that you understand evolution.

You have proven it is bout your ego and nothing else!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Well, it has been fun, but I am going to go enjoy dinner with my sweetie.   Thanks for helping me derail this thread so as to stop it from becoming yet another anti-science and thinly veiled religious lecture.
> 
> Enjoy your evening.



Yes the ultimate admission that they lost and admit they intentionally meant to derail a thread!

A common result of a troll attempting to have fun at the expense of people actually trying to use the forum.

Well there you have it they have admitting to being a far left drone troll!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 7, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Oldest Sequenced Genome Sheds Light on Horse Evolution


----------



## fncceo (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> The far left claims they believe in Evolution, but clearly show they do not understand or practice it!



How do you PRACTICE evolution?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> There is NO actual evidence that a single mammal ever evolved into 2 distinctly different mammals. NONE nada zip.



Yes there is. There are literally mountains of evidence of this. In fact, it's not something that can be stopped.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



"The burden is on people like you who claim to understand it"

100% false. That would only be true of a teacher in an evolution class. He is a grown man with access to the internet. The burden is on him to educate himself.

And you give him too much credit anyway. He is not here seeking truth. He has been corrected numerous times on the hilariously wrong things he says. Yet, he repeats them. It is nobody's "burden" to placate or correct this idiotic behavior.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it has been fun, but I am going to go enjoy dinner with my sweetie.   Thanks for helping me derail this thread so as to stop it from becoming yet another anti-science and thinly veiled religious lecture.
> ...



"Yes the ultimate admission that they lost"

Haha.....WHAT?!?! Lost what, exactly? Evolution is an established fact. Better check the scoreboard before doing a victory dance.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Another far left drone proving my comments!

Evolution is not a "fact". Never has been only those that do not understand it make such claims.

But thanks for playing..


----------



## fncceo (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



So, now that you've completely disproved evolution ... are you taking on that whole 'round-Earth' nonsense?

It's about time someone nipped that stupidity in the bud.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Evolution is an accepted fact.  No, it doesn't matter if you dance and prance and cackle.  No, your opinion of me or of anyone else has no bearing on this.  no, it is not "leftist" to call it a fact.  Saying so makes you sound like a goddamn idiot.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Obviously you did not pay attention!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



No it is not, but only someone that does not understand would think so..

There are actually few facts in in the science world. In the science world the truth is fluid!

Just because it is this way today, does not mean it will be this way tomorrow!

Evolution still has not been proven, it is a school of thought about human. Just like you can not prove most things like string theory and other sciences.

But only someone that does not understand would call it "fact"..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



It is an "accepted fact", as much as the "accepted fact" that the Moon revolves about the earth, and the earth about the Sun.  We know it as well as we know anything. No, it is not a "school of thought", it is the most well-supported scientific theory in the history of mankind. Yes, it has been proven, as much as anything has ever been 'proven'.

And I don't even have to guess at this fact: I know a LOT more about evolutionary theory than you will ever know.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



See the far left continues to prove my comments, they wanted to bash the OP and they prove they do not understand evolution!

Why bash anyone when you have proven you do not even understand evolution and it is not a "fact", never has been.

Only those that remain ignorant in the far left religion boast such things!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I do understand evolution, clearly much better than you or the OP.

And the OP starts a stupid thread like this every other day, and repeats all the same incorrect nonsense he was corrected on the last time he started this thread.

And then you -- his mommy? -- come along to paint the absurd picture that he is just "innocently seeking truth"... haha, no. What this represents is a fellow religious nutball (you) trying to provide covering fire for a another religious nutball (OP) , since both of you are irrational deniers who know less than nothing about this topic and don't WANT to know anything about this topic.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



No you do not and you just proven once again you do not understand much of anything!

It is all about bashing someone that does not believe as you do..

Typical far left drone, has nothing!

I deny nothing, I have just proven once again that anyone bashing the OP on this subject, knows nothing about it!

And you have proven my comments correct.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



No, it's about ridiculing not only his complete lack of knowledge, bad evidence, and horrible arguments, but also pointing out that he is a fraud to claim he is honestly seeking truth.  He is not.  As is easily explained, and as I already explained.  So yes, he is not only ignorant and a liar, he is actually PROUD to be ignorant.


Oh, and before you get all crybaby on me, try to keep in mind that your little buddy (the OP) makes no secret of the fact that he calls these scientists incompetent and liars.  try to remember that the next time you feel bad for him for being insulted, as he is clearly the most insulting person in this thread.  IMAGINE the nerve of some uneducated slob, trying to even TALK about the life's work of dedicated scientists, much less critique it?  And then, to also call them incompetent and liars?  He deserves every single insult he gets, the cheeky little f***.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



See the far left proves my comments!

They want to bash, but they themselves have zero knowledge of the subject that they bash others for..

They keep proving my point!

But drone on..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Nobody really thinks anyone is proving any of your points.  You are masturbating in public right now.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



See they continue to prove my point!

They know nothing other than bashing!

bash away, it is in your nature, bash anyone that dares to challenge the far left religion!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...




"Challenge"

haha.... what??  See, this is why you two are a joke.  No, you are not "challenging" the most well-supported scientific theory in the history of mankind by dancing and prancing on a message board. You present no challenge whatsoever to anything, save for the patience of others.  And the fact that you think you _are _challenging anything shows how little either of you understand not only about evolution, but about science in general.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You have nothing, so just bash!

I have put forth a premise that the posters bashing the OP would not know anything about evolution and they keep proving that they do not!

They only want to bash!

Perfect example of the far left mentality!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Of course, I knew more about evolution than the two of you put together by the end of 8th grade science class. 

I also know that, when a squawking crybaby has to declare victory repeatedly, he hasn't actually won anything.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



They did it again..

Seriously you can not make this stuff up!

They really have no clue, they can only bash!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Help us understand your unlogic. Because I ridiculed you...therefore I know nothing about evolution? Is that your big point?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



So it is the "bashing" of the OP that gives you proof?  Hmmm.   An odd source indeed.

Just by way of an FYI, I have a degree in secondary education.  I was to be a science teacher.  So I know enough about evolution and understand it quite clearly as well.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Whether we "bash" the OP does not determine our level of knowledge of the theory of evolution.   Your claims to the contrary are nonsense.

As for the "far left" nonsense, you might pay more attention to my posts.   To call someone who favors tax reform, is a supporter of the 2nd Amendment indeed the entire US Constitution, presses for less gov't interference in private lives, and other similar views, a "far leftist" shows your own imagination to be more powerful than your intellect.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Yes I understand you are upset that you got a taste of your own medicine and can not handle what you dish out.



No, just repeating what people say isn't dishing it out. Y ou have to be able to form coherent thoughts, Vorlon-boy.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I understand you are upset that you got a taste of your own medicine and can not handle what you dish out.
> ...



See how the far left reacts, they are nothing but far left drone trolls as one has already admitted!

And as always irony impaired!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 8, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


There is NO actual evidence if there were there would be no argument. Go ahead provide the evidence revolutionize the theory of Evolution.


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 8, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> There is NO actual evidence if there were there would be no argument. Go ahead provide the evidence revolutionize the theory of Evolution.


There is overwhelming evidence, you just have to open your mind.  Is there any other explanation for goosebumps?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 8, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




"There is NO actual evidence if there were there would be no argument. "

There is no argument.  No, a bunch of ignorant deniers squawking on the internet is not an actual argument or challenge to the theory.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 8, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Exactly. 

The evidence is there- but the die hard Evolution deniers will always deny it doesn't meet there ever evolving(pun intended) standards of what they will accept as evidence.

We certainly don't know everything about evolution yet- but there is no theory that better fits the evidence we have, for how the myriad of species around the globe came into being.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 10, 2017)

The evidence for evolution is carried in every cell of the bodies of the deniers. Sad that they are so determinedly ignorant. But it is their right to be as stupid as they please.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 10, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> The evidence for evolution is carried in every cell of the bodies of the deniers. Sad that they are so determinedly ignorant. But it is their right to be as stupid as they please.


Every individual is derived from the template that God created for the species.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence for evolution is carried in every cell of the bodies of the deniers. Sad that they are so determinedly ignorant. But it is their right to be as stupid as they please.
> ...



Haven't you been arguing that the evidence for evolution is incomplete or that there is not enough of it?


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



No, my argument was that evolution is a fact, following the archeological and geological evidence.  Now I am adding that the ordering of species as per evolution is useful as also for the ordering of God's templates similarly.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Oh ok, my mistake.   No argument from me.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No, arguments are good even if they are bullshit.  I love the word no.  The word no was the first word that I learnt when I was a toddler.  What was the first word that you learnt?  The first word that my pal ever learnt was hallelujah.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I don't remember.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence for evolution is carried in every cell of the bodies of the deniers. Sad that they are so determinedly ignorant. But it is their right to be as stupid as they please.
> ...


I wonder why its so hard for people to accept that god or whatever higher power started the process and evolution is in charge of continuing it?  Life definitely has a base pattern that has all the signs of a engineer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Maybe, an engineer that failed out of college.  For instance, humans have many back problems, because we still are not full adapted to walking upright.  And personally, I would have made poop less messy and smelly.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



And, as was a line in an old joke, no engineer would put the waste removal site so close to the playground.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Horses are STILL horses they did not evolve into 2 distinctly different mammals dumb ass.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > There is NO actual evidence that a single mammal ever evolved into 2 distinctly different mammals. NONE nada zip.
> ...


And yet you can not link to a single proven fact, go figure.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Hey moron. Read the link so you dont look so stupid.

"The results show that donkeys, zebras and horses all evolved from a *common ancestor* about 4 million to 4.5 million years ago.... "


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > There is NO actual evidence if there were there would be no argument. Go ahead provide the evidence revolutionize the theory of Evolution.
> ...


And yet you can not link to a single fact that proves one mammal evolved into two distinctly different mammals. Evolution only occurs within a species. That is ALL that has been shown to exists.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Hey stupid they are all horses and can actually breed with each other remind me the last time a MONKEY gave birth to a human.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I linked to one but evidently you have a hard time reading. No worries.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Zebras and donkeys arent horses. Thats why they have different names and they are different species.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Nope all 3 of the listed mammals can actually breed with each other they are all HORSES.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Yes, they can breed with each other.  But they cannot all have successful reproduction.   If you breed a horse and a donkey you get a mule.  A mule is sterile because of the differences in the species.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


What did breeding have to do with your prerequisite?  You never mentioned it until I proved you wrong.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually, the ability to successfully interbreed is one of the criteria for lumping animals as the same species.  But a successful breeding means the offspring can reproduce.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




Missed this part. 

*"Evolution only occurs within a species."*


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


How about this fact?

Ancient Arboreal Mammal Discovered at Root of Carnivore Family Tree

"Pouncing lions, fish-swallowing seals, and even your bone-chewing family dog can all trace their roots back to a small, tree-dwelling ancestor. Bones unearthed from a 55-million-year-old fossil trove have revealed a diminutive creature at or near the root of today's formidable lineage of carnivorous mammals."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Horses were not always horses. That's what the link shows you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Of course I can. This is the most robust scientific theory in the history of mankind. SURELY you don't think that an uneducated slob like yourself is actually challenging it by showing your ass here....right?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It proves they are not distinctly different species, they are in fact the same one with genetic differences. Remind me the last time a Monkey had a human?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Yeah I missed that in your ask. However I did supply another link that proves you completely wrong.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



The ability to successfully interbreed is one of the factors when determing what is or is not the same species.

Donkeys and horses are not the same species.  Just like horses and zebras are not the same species.   While both pairings can produce offspring, the offspring is always sterile.  That is not a successful interbreeding, since it is a dead end.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



It is difficult to accept because I see no evidence and no need for God to let go of the handles.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 10, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



....and the theory of evolution explains the diversity of species without any need to propose a god at all. That is far more compelling.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

Isn't it a coincidence that NOT a single mammal species in the last 8000 years of mans recordings has EVER evolved into 2 distinctly different species. But of course it all happened BEFORE man noticed.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Put aside the religion connotations and just imagine a person that builds things. So this person creates life accidentally or on purpose and from that template creates different types of life and then gets bored and walks away. Those life forms evolve due to environmental pressure. Right now this person is off doing something more important. eventually this person will come back and be surprised regarding the results of experimentation


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Isn't it a coincidence that NOT a single mammal species in the last 8000 years of mans recordings has EVER evolved into 2 distinctly different species. But of course it all happened BEFORE man noticed.


Thats probably because it takes a lot longer than 8K years for evolution to do its work in most cases.  Besides 8k years ago no one was documenting to see if mammals were changing.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it a coincidence that NOT a single mammal species in the last 8000 years of mans recordings has EVER evolved into 2 distinctly different species. But of course it all happened BEFORE man noticed.
> ...


Wrong the records we have go back more then 8 thousand years yet not a single verifiable instance of a mammal evolving into 2 distinctly different species.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Isn't it a coincidence that NOT a single mammal species in the last 8000 years of mans recordings has EVER evolved into 2 distinctly different species. But of course it all happened BEFORE man noticed.



A few things wrong with what you are saying. First, mankind didnt know about speciation until about 150 years ago. Second, speciation takes a long time. 

Now, I want you to listen to me closely:

I want you to pause for a moment and ask yourself a question: "I, who knows less than nothing about evolution, have questions about it. Is it very likely or not that, for the past 150 years, the people who have dedicated their lives to this foeld of science thought of these questions before I did?"

While the answer is obvious, its implications are clearly not obvious to you. The main implication is that the answers to your questions are easily found on the internet. But, here you are, presenting these questions (which have all already been answered), as if you are honestly seeking the answers to them. You are not. You are a fraud. If you wanted answers to these questions, you would be looking for them elsewhere.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it a coincidence that NOT a single mammal species in the last 8000 years of mans recordings has EVER evolved into 2 distinctly different species. But of course it all happened BEFORE man noticed.
> ...


Some mammals stopped evolving tens of millions of years ago.
This is Tyrone Washington from Chicago's lower east side, he collects aluminum cans for a living.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Show me some documentation people have of evolving mammal species from 3200 BC


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Go back to the children's table and let the grownups talk.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I've already educated everyone at the children's table, now it's your turn to be educated.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...



You do provide an educational model of the dangers of dropping out of school in the 3rd grade.

I have already seen enough of your posts to know you admire those who wear sheets and burn crosses.  That is all the education I need from you.  On this particular topic, feel free to try your best.   But I seriously doubt you know enough to be anything but a joke.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Remeber when you couldn't prove that white people invented the knockout game so you deflected by telling me to look it up myself?

Well, look it up yourself.  That one just came back to bite you on the ass!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He is just acting out for attention. Like most children ignoring him hurts him.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> You do provide an educational model of the dangers of dropping out of school in the 3rd grade.



Yes, The last thing I want is my students ending up sitting on a stoop drinking a 40oz Colt 45 with their pants below their butt cheeks. 



WinterBorn said:


> I have already seen enough of your posts to know you admire those who wear sheets and burn crosses.  That is all the education I need from you.  On this particular topic, feel free to try your best.   But I seriously doubt you know enough to be anything but a joke.


Who wears sheets and burns crosses?


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...



Your racism is a cry for attention.  If you didn't spend so much time hating white people you might have been able to achieve the quality education of a white person.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You do provide an educational model of the dangers of dropping out of school in the 3rd grade.
> ...



Are you saying you have never heard of the KKK?


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Is it like the NAACP, except without the murders and hate crimes?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 10, 2017)

Again not one example of a mammal that has evolved into 2 distinctly different species.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...



No, it is a terrorist group with more murders and hate crimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Again not one example of a mammal that has evolved into 2 distinctly different species.


If you were just going to deny the evidence you should have told be before I provided the link.


----------



## Votto (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Again?    Jeez
> 
> You would think you'd get tired of these evolution threads.



I reckon it's proof he is not evolving.

Well done.

Thread closed as well as all other evolution threads.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 10, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I think the NAACP members have committed more murders, hate crimes and terrorism in the last year than the KKK has in the last 100 years.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No it doesn't explain without God, because it doesn't deal with the origin of life itself.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But this will always be invisible to humans because this is all outside the Petri dish.  From inside, there is no way to tell when the experiment is biased and when it is not.  Even if the laws of nature change, it is not possible to tell the change because time itself can change with it, also hinted in the Book of Revelations and in Romans, for example with regards to the new earth.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...



I think you would be wrong.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...




But at least you know who the KKK is.  That was the question.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 11, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Your people have been proven to be not very good thinkers.

*Things black people should think about:
*
pulling their pants up
taking care of their children
not being racists
getting jobs
cleaning up their neighborhoods
staying out of jail
learning English
not killing each other
not blaming everything on white people


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 11, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I just looked it up.  I live in northern Wisconsin so I don't have to be too concerned about the KKK and their struggles with the racist NAACP.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Exactly.   I have no problem with the idea that God is leading evolution or using it to shape our world.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 11, 2017)

The Word of God by Kathy Mar

The Word of God
by Kathy Mar

From desert cliff and mountaintop we trace the wide design, 
Strike-slip fault and overthrust and syn and anticline. . . 
We gaze upon creation where erosion makes it known, 
And count the countless aeons in the banding of the stone. 
Odd, long-vanished creatures and their tracks & shells are found; 
Where truth has left its sketches on the slate below the ground. 
The patient stone can speak, if we but listen when it talks. 
Humans wrote the Bible; God wrote the rocks. 

There are those who name the stars, who watch the sky by night, 
Seeking out the darkest place, to better see the light. 
Long ago, when torture broke the remnant of his will, 
Galileo recanted, but the Earth is moving still. 
High above the mountaintops, where only distance bars, 
The truth has left its footprints in the dust between the stars. 
We may watch and study or may shudder and deny, 
Humans wrote the Bible; God wrote the sky. 

By stem and root and branch we trace, by feather, fang and fur, 
How the living things that are descend from things that were. 
The moss, the kelp, the zebrafish, the very mice and flies, 
These tiny, humble, wordless things---how shall they tell us lies? 
We are kin to beasts; no other answer can we bring. 
The truth has left its fingerprints on every living thing. 
Remember, should you have to choose between them in the strife, 
Humans wrote the Bible; God wrote life. 

And we who listen to the stars, or walk the dusty grade, 
Or break the very atoms down to see how they are made, 
Or study cells, or living things, seek truth with open hand. 
The profoundest act of worship is to try to understand.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...



Whatever racism is exhibited by the NAACP pales in comparison to the decades of brutal terrorism by the KKK.  That is the simple truth.  And the KKK can lay claim to far more murders.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 11, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


There is more racist terrorism committed in Chicago in one year by NAACP members than there was by the KKK in 250 years.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...



NAACP members?   lol   Oh I see, you are comparing the actions of every black person to those white people who were members of the KKK.  Rather dishonest, wouldn't you say?   

And no, there are not more terrorist acts committed in Chicago than were committed by the KKK in 250 years.

Chicago has a very high crime rate.  But how many of those crimes are committed with the expressed purpose of scaring white people and keeping them under control?  Probably only a few.   With the KKK, every single violent act was perpetrated with the expressed purpose of terrorizing blacks, jews, and those who would support blacks.   And drug deals, gang shootings and the like in Chicago pale in comparison to even one church bombing that killed Addie Mae Collins, Denise McNair, Carole Robertson and Cynthia Wesley while they were in church.   Birmingham had seen 21 bombings in the 8 years prior to the church bombing.  All at black owned properties or churches.   The entire purpose was terror.   Chicago street crime is more about money.   Robberies, muggings, and drug deals.  Or fighting over turf to continue to earn money.   Still despicable and criminal, but not all focused on creating a population that was scared to vote.

Another huge difference is that the KKK, even through the early 1970s, had the support of law enforcement in many places.   This removed all hope of help.  In Chicago, the law enforcement is fighting against the crimes.

Hell when Bill Baxley was elected Attorney General of Alabama, he went after the men responsible for the church bombing.  He requested the files from the FBI (who had closed the investigation).  THey initially resisted, until he threatened to expose the DoJ for withholding evidence that could have been used to prosecute the evil bastards involved in this terrorist act.  The files contained a lot of evidence that the FBI never gave to prosecutors.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 12, 2017)

Bigots like MyParentsAreProud are the kind of people that make up the KKK. Long past time to list that as a terrorist organization, and go after anyone associated with it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 12, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Bigots like MyParentsAreProud are the kind of people that make up the KKK. Long past time to list that as a terrorist organization, and go after anyone associated with it.



I have met the blaco woman who owned the KKK headquarters in Tuscalooa AL.   Seemed like a nice lady.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 12, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Bigots like MyParentsAreProud are the kind of people that make up the KKK. Long past time to list that as a terrorist organization, and go after anyone associated with it.
> ...



Well what did you expect? Evil people do not think themselves evil. Did you think she would be sitting there stroking a bald cat with a trapdoor in fromt of her desk?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 12, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



The woman got their property as part of a settlement in a wrongful death lawsuit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 12, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


 Oh okay


----------

